# Other > Fun and games >  Dr. Who fans

## purplefan

I was a bit disjointed in the new dr.who but i am really looking forward to seeing the new series on Saturday.  I am desperet to find out who the character Maisie Williams is playing.
She obviously knows him and i think she is his Granddaughter susan foreman who we last seen in the william Hartnel Dr.who and the Daleks invasion of Earth. She called the Dr. "Old man" and he is surprised to see her and in the book Susan called him "Old man" at the end.

----------


## Jaquaia

I'm almost wetting myself in excitement!  Would be so cool to see Susan back. As long as they don't do another episode like Love and Monsters, that was awful!

----------


## purplefan

I quite enjoyed that. Fair enough it was not up to the usual standard but i really warmed to Elton pope who ended up being in love with a piece of concrete. 
The first series with Eccleston needed time to settle it was a bit hit and miss but i sis not get the whole Bad wolf thing. Good ending though. 
I hope we go back to basic in this series. I want to see good old stories and not to get bogged down on special effects. Looking forward to seeing some new monsters.

----------


## Jaquaia

I loved The Girl In The Fireplace. That was an awesome episode. But what's with the obsession with the daleks? I know they're a huge part of Who lore and I know I've not seen a lot of the older episodes but surely there are other planets and other races he can meet?

----------


## purplefan

Totally agree. I do hope that will happen in this series. I guess as you say it is lore but there were far better monsters. Ice warriors for example and i was genuinely scared by the autons.

----------


## Jaquaia

I really enjoyed 42 out of the newer ones. I only have a handful of the older ones so don't really have a lot to go one. An Unearthly Child was amazing though

----------

purplefan (17-09-15)

----------


## purplefan

I hope we get to see a more Darker doctor in this series. The story with Matt smith and John Hurt in the name of the doctor was brilliant. More stories like that please.

----------


## Suzi

I'm still not sold on Cappaldi tbh... I love Doctor Who and we watch it as a family, but I still think David Tennant is "our Doctor" itms?

----------


## Jaquaia

Derek Jacobi as the Master! He was brilliant but John Simm brought that sense of insanity to the role.

----------


## purplefan

> I'm still not sold on Cappaldi tbh... I love Doctor Who and we watch it as a family, but I still think David Tennant is "our Doctor" itms?


I liked matt smith. Thought he was brilliant.

----------


## purplefan

> Derek Jacobi as the Master! He was brilliant but John Simm brought that sense of insanity to the role.


I forget his name but the original master was brilliant  played him like a pantomime villain but it worked really well. 
Kate omara as the master was pretty good. But John simms was breathtaking.
I really like the stories and as suzi said I am still not sure of capaldi but I am willing to give him a chance. I really liked John hurt.

----------


## Jaquaia

Roger Delgado.  Had to Google it as it was bugging me! He was very good!

----------


## purplefan

> Roger Delgado.  Had to Google it as it was bugging me! He was very good!


phew yes, thats who it was. He had a very simple costume but he played the character in a really dark way and  that's how the master is to me. void of emotion and feeling.
A lot of the villians in the 1970s were played the same way because of him. Like servalan in blakes 7. She was so brilliant. Cold, vengeful and mercilessness. They did not try to put a human side in her, because there was none and neither was the master. he just did not care. Thats why i think John Simms was brilliant. 
1 more sleep to go.  :(party):

----------


## purplefan

gutted. I just get used to a character and warm to her and now i find out she is leaving. Why cant the doctor hold on to his Lovers/ sorry companions.
http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/arti...ing-doctor-who

----------


## Jaquaia

Oooh! It's tonight!!! Yay! So excited!!!! 

That was exactly it for me with John Simm. That and the hint of lunacy he played him with. It was very cleverly played.

----------


## Paula

> gutted. I just get used to a character and warm to her and now i find out she is leaving. Why cant the doctor hold on to his Lovers/ sorry companions.
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/arti...ing-doctor-who


Apparently she had to be convinced to do this series, so it's not too much of a surprise

----------


## Jaquaia

What did you think pf? I liked it! Loved all the nods to the older stories!

----------


## Suzi

I loved it too!!!! Proper Doctor Who! I wasn't keen at all on the last series, but this was a brilliant start!!

----------


## Jaquaia

I missed a lot of the last series but tonights was awesome! Can't wait for next weeks.

----------


## purplefan

Ill watch it after M.O.T.D as i was down the footy today. Looking forward to it.

----------


## purplefan

spoiler possible next post

----------

Suzi (20-09-15)

----------


## purplefan

I just watched it. WOW! That was such a great episode. I think the next few weeks we are going to have a trip to all the times the Doctor had a chance to kill the daleks. 
The references to the superb Genesis of the daleks is the reason why i think that. And i also think i am correct in thinking his Granddaughter is coming back also. 
I really like steven moffat he iis such a great writer and i am really looking forward to the next 11 weeks.

----------


## Suzi

It was awesome!

----------


## purplefan

I loved the Joke with the guitar and the axe (guitar) in medieval Britian. The doc can sure play.

----------


## Paula

Finally, I can look at this thread. I loved it! Hubby not so much but he's never liked dr Who as much as me (I'm a bit of a nerd lol)

Jenna Coleman is awesome, she's said they really worked hard to decide how to finish her time and it's going to happen during this series, not the end, I think.

----------


## purplefan

She has already been shot by the daleks along with missey. But i think as i said there might be some flash backs, but you never know with Dr.who.

----------


## Paula

Or did they? Maybe Davros was showing something photoshopped to the Dr???

----------


## purplefan

Thats the thing about having a space time machine. You can change it. I think i a,m starting to warm to peter in the role. I do miss matt though. By far my fav dr who ever.

----------

Paula (20-09-15)

----------


## Jarre

Same PF I thnk David Tennant got the Dr right as it was intended to be he was ble to cleanly balance humour, compassion, anger and solace perfectly.  After I watched the new episode yesterday I cn say it was a much better start and writing than last season was.

----------

purplefan (21-09-15)

----------


## purplefan

I am looking forward to tomorrow night. it is one of the few shows that i actually enjoy sitting down to watch. Were on skaro tomorrow. 
It was intresting during last weeks flash back to see part of the war between the thals and the dals. (bot of a reference from the Time machine there i think)
thals have become this peacable race after the wars and live on vegitations while the dals (daleks Went into the city and Davros Developed a metalic body and became evil. 
I am excited about why Davros became so evil. Was it because of his experience in being left by the doctor in the middle of the hand mind field? (great idea)

----------


## Jaquaia

All I know was I spent so much time oohing and explaining the nods back to old stories that I drove everyone else crazy!  :(giggle): 

Roll on tomorrow!  :(party):

----------

Jarre (25-09-15)

----------


## Suzi

Oh yes!!

----------


## Paula

Can't wait!

----------


## purplefan

And strictly is on tonight at 9pm. going to be an awesome weekend on the telly.

----------

Paula (25-09-15)

----------


## purplefan

Wow  :8):  The doc has sonic glasses?

----------


## Jaquaia

I forgot about it  :=(:  I can't believe I forgot about it!   :=(:  :=(:  :=(:

----------


## purplefan

> I forgot about it  I can't believe I forgot about it!


its on the iplayer. I wont  say anything till tomorrow.

----------


## Jaquaia

It's ok pf. I don't mind spoilers. Just hadn't realised how much of a mess my head was in! My laptop has died too so may have to wait for the repeat tomorrow

----------


## Suzi

It's well worth a watch Jaq! We'll keep quiet until tomorrow !  :):

----------


## S deleted

I only watch on iplayer. Since I spend all my time streaming stuff online or watching DVDs I cant justify the cost of a tv license.

----------


## purplefan

Tomorrow on BBC1 at 1:15pm they are showing both episodes together.
I am going to watch it. Brilliant episode.

----------


## Jaquaia

Dodgems  :(rofl):  :(rofl):  :(rofl):

----------

S deleted (27-09-15)

----------


## Jaquaia

Wow! That was a little bit good!

----------


## purplefan

only a little bit?

----------


## Jaquaia

I'm going for understated pf!  :O:  it was amazing!

----------


## Suzi

Wasn't it brilliant!!! Loved it!!

----------


## Mira

How does one get into this show? Is there a tutorial on what to watch first?

----------


## Jaquaia

I started watching about 4 episodes in to the Chris Eccleston series. They do pretty well as stand alone episodes.

----------


## Suzi

I started watching properly with Chris Eccleston too!

----------


## Jarre

I'll just leave this.....

----------

purplefan (27-09-15)

----------


## purplefan

There is one  thing i am puzzled about 
When Missy got clara into the Dalek shell and she was talking and she was sounding like a dalek. Was  clara giving the daleks compassion or was clara turning into a dalek? 
Loved the dalek sewer where the old dalek go to live.

----------


## Jarre

Shes the impossible girl remember and also remember where we first got introduced to her....

----------


## purplefan

> Shes the impossible girl remember and also remember where we first got introduced to her....


I thought that was Amy pond. My memory must be slipping. I need to go and watch a few episodes again.

----------


## Suzi

OO I'd forgotten that twist Jarre!!! Makes it even more clever!!

----------

Jarre (28-09-15)

----------


## Paula

> There is one  thing i am puzzled about 
> When Missy got clara into the Dalek shell and she was talking and she was sounding like a dalek. Was  clara giving the daleks compassion or was clara turning into a dalek? 
> Loved the dalek sewer where the old dalek go to live.


Davros gave the daleks the concept of mercy as the Dr went back to kill off the hand mines and helped boy Davros to safety and showed him mercy.

The impossible girl was Clara as, at the end of Matt Smiths tenure, she got into the Drs time stream to save him at different times from the first Dr Who onwards - hence why he kept seeing her as different people over millennium

----------

purplefan (28-09-15)

----------


## Jaquaia

Well that was a bit creepy!

----------


## S deleted

Just about to sit and watch it

----------


## Suzi

Definitely creepy!!

----------


## purplefan

I thought it too creepy for kids to watch. I think k the writing for Dr.who has become a bit darker. I wonder if they are trying to make it more for adults rather than the family format that it has been. It was announced that there is yet another spin off series for teenagers on CBBC. I hope I am wrong.

----------


## Suzi

There's been a dramatic dive in ratings so they are thinking of making it more like Sherlock with fewer episodes but longer ones and still do the Christmas special. I'm still not in the Cappaldi camp yet - still not convinced as him as the doctor...

----------


## S deleted

Yeah but he had a hard act to follow with the previous doctor who was so popular

----------

purplefan (05-10-15)

----------


## Paula

They've scripted in him with a bit more of a sense of humour this season, which Matt had in spades. I think they screwed up last season making him so serious

I prefer this season to last

----------


## purplefan

Last season was a get to know him kind of thing. Remember when Matt smith first got the job a lot of whovians were up in arms and saying he will never be a proper timelord.
How wrong were they? And that was after David Tennant.
I hope to see a more darker Dr this season plus a lot more new monsters. I am getting a bit fed up with the Daleks and cyber men.

----------


## Suzi

This season is much better than the last - I really didn't enjoy the last series at all

----------


## The_Scientist

this season is great, but death theme seems a little heavy handed, but i guess i should epect that by now. i've really enjoyed all 3 so far though

----------


## purplefan

OMG! Nice to see you back Mr.  Scientist.

----------


## purplefan

I watched it last night and i was not very impressed. OK so i was wrong about what roll masisie was playing. But here was something just lacking in the story. 
Can you drink testosterone from a bottle? I just dont know, there was something lacking.

----------


## Suzi

I agree, it wasn't as good as the last 2...

----------


## S deleted

I don't like the whole dressing dogs up thing but thought this was amusing

www.youtube.com/watch?v=eHaErZNftdg

----------


## Hugo-agogo

I didn't think last weeks episode quite worked either. It just all felt a bit unbalanced. But this weeks was a bit better. I like Capaldi, but agree it's taken him a while to find the character.

----------

purplefan (25-10-15)

----------


## purplefan

I am going to watch the episode now. Is That girl going to be his now assistant then?

----------


## Jarre

No idea  but I think judging by the end its deffinately not the last we'd see of her.

----------


## Suzi

Don't know!

----------


## Jaquaia

Apparently not but she is in the next episode too.

----------

purplefan (25-10-15)

----------


## purplefan

It was a bit of a weird one. I think Highlander should be looking for some royalties here. So she spent eternity going through time just living day by day. I can see how sad that would be but it paralleled the highlander story. I still think the Dr. will need a new assistant by the way he reacted to Clara calling him "old man" perhaps with his experience with. Whats her name it suddenly dawned on him HE IS AN "OLD MAN"

----------


## Hugo-agogo

https://youtu.be/bFOkMoLI-PU

----------


## Paula

I've decided Peter Capaldi is a far better actor when he does serious, intense scenes than when he tries to be a comic. I loved last nights episode - and for him to carry a whole episode on his own was incredible

----------


## Hugo-agogo

Totally agree, I missed last weeks episode so watched it on i-player just before yesterdays, and he is really good. It's taken a while for him to get to this point tho

----------


## Paula

Yeh tho Matt Smith was a very hard act to follow

----------


## Suzi

Completely agree! Such a shame that his first series was a "big bit pants" imho.. Much prefer him in this series!

----------


## purplefan

I am really warming to Peter i think he is the best Dr since he returned IMHO. He can bring out so many different facets of the Dr. personality that i love watching.
Peter as the dR means you just dont know what your going to get each week.

----------


## purplefan

Ho no The Doctor has got his  foot trapped on the train  line and a model train is hurtling round the corner at him.
I cant look!!!  

Dam, why do they always leave it at the exciting bit?  :(rofl):

----------


## Suzi

Lol!!!

----------


## purplefan

You know what. I think the stories in the older Dr.who were far superior than the new ones. I think the new ones tend to rely on special effects to keep the audience hooked. But that episode with Tom Baker was well written and although the Train was clearly a model, it still worked well.  You can catch some of the old Dr. who on Horror channel at 2:30pm and 8pm i think each weekday.

----------

Suzi (17-12-15)

----------


## Suzi

I completely agree!

----------


## The_Scientist

i have to say, i think Heaven Sent (the one in the castle when it's just him) was Capaldi's best performance so far, he was amazing!

----------

purplefan (22-12-15)

----------


## purplefan

> i have to say, i think Heaven Sent (the one in the castle when it's just him) was Capaldi's best performance so far, he was amazing!


Yup. Have to agree. I here he is going to do a few audio books and a drama for radio 4. Look forward to that.

----------

The_Scientist (23-12-15)

----------

